# New Member



## gs300zx (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi,

I'm a newbie. My wife and I have been out of RVing for many years and thought it time to come back. All of our children are married and have children of their own. Just semi retired about a month ago.
We purchased a 2007 FRLS and have a 2006 Chevy Silverado extented cab 4 X 4 witha 6.6L DURAMAX and six speed allison tranny.

John & Barbara


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum action

Don t be afraid to join in the fun and post









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You're going to love that trailer. I think you're the second person I've seen who has a 2007. They're coming out a bit early, it seems. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations on the new TT - Enjoy









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John and BArbara,

Congrats on your new Outback. You will enjoy it, I'm sure.

Welcome to our forum. Post often.

BTW, where y'all from?

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## gs300zx (Jun 3, 2006)

mswalt said:


> John and BArbara,
> 
> Congrats on your new Outback. You will enjoy it, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Mark,

Thanks for the welcome. Barb and I come from Bethlehem, PA.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad to have you! Post often and enjoy! action


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Congrats on your new Outback!!

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Thanks for joining.

Sounds like you have a real nice TV / Outback combo.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome aboard* action 
and *congrats on the new 2007 frls *

darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Bethleham , Pa .. thats another Easterner

Join us in the fall in Oct

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...t=0#entry110778


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome from So. California! Lots of new memories to be made in your new TT...Enjoy!

Dawn


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

gs300zx,

action Welcome to the site, and congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, gs300zx!* action 
We're glad to have you aboard!

I'll tell you though, with all the PA members we are getting around here, I think we are starting to list!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to our site....Glad you found us.
















Please ask any question...nothing too silly to ask.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congratulations on a great camper.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome John and Barbara to the Outback Family
And congrats on your new Outback
Glad to have another Pa.er in the group









Don action


----------



## Westin-on-wheels (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome John and Barbara. Which FRLS did you get? That truck will pull it GREAT, could be very close to what we have.


----------

